# طلب برنامج خاص بحساب انفراد الاجسام



## radwans (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نرجو من يعرف برنامج خاص بانفراد الاجسام وضع هذا البرنامج
على سبيل المثال انفراد المخروط , انفراد الاسطوانة 
وايضا طريقة تشكيل المخروط 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سلطان9 (25 يونيو 2010)

ارجو ان تكونو عند حسن الظن للمواضيع واتمنى لكم دوام الصحة والاستفاده من خبراتكم


----------



## عنتر الشبح (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررا يا فنان


----------



## KOURDIMOHAMMAD (6 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم لديك برنامج Rhinoceros 4.0 قوي جدا ويفرج جميع السطوح ذات القوسين فقط
مثل مخاريط واسطوانات.


----------



## ahmed1965 (23 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا لك


----------

